
Verizon Reportedly In Talks To Buy Alltel For $27 Billion - markbao
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2008/06/04/verizon-reportedly-in-talks-to-buy-alltel-for-27-billion/
======
ssharp
But what will happen to Chad...?

